# international 460 industrial power steering



## missouri100 (Aug 22, 2010)

I replaced the hydraulic valve body on my 1960 International 460 with an aftermarket valve body to expand the hydraulics. My power steering doesn't work very well at all. I only have about 100 psi back pressure on the system. Does that affect the pressure to the power steering? It is coming from the same pump but through a different connection. Does the back pressure need to be higher to make the power steering work better? The power steering didn't work well before I changed the valve body but the original valves didn't work well. I can't find any specs that have this information. I was hoping someone would have experience with this issue.

thanks


----------

